# Pundamilia redhead



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get some Pundamilia redheads? They seem to be hard to find these days. :-?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

good luck, i looked for awhile and none were to be found. there is an old male available from daves rare fish. that is the only one i have found


----------



## mbargas (Apr 19, 2009)

deadman said:


> good luck, i looked for awhile and none were to be found. there is an old male available from daves rare fish. that is the only one i have found


I saw it too. I wonder if that old male is still viable. No females anywhere?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

it was my understanding after talking to dave a while back that he was an extra from a well known private breeder here in texas. no mention of any females and i dont know if the guy he got him from even keeps them any more id talk to dave.


----------



## ds1196 (Jun 20, 2004)

That's the last male from a breeding group of a friend. Unfortunately, it was all he had left. We're trying to find some more of them to get a new group going, but no luck yet.


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

are these the same as nyereiei makobe island reds?

edit************ looked around the web. answered my own Q. thanks


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi No it's not the same species, P.sp"red head" comes from Mabibi island and Zue island, there are differences in head shape, feeding and general body morphology.
xris


----------



## Skullzextreme (Sep 29, 2007)

does anyone have a photo of this fish??? i can ask around , i know some people including myself that breed Pundamilia Nyererei.


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is my male i have, originally came from Czech Republic.










Not kept many fry as the pair have maxed out 2" and not grown anymore.


----------

